# et si l'iPod servait de télécommande ?



## Caster (19 Mars 2006)

j'ai un mac Mini sous intel .... et je goûte à la joie de frontrow et de sa télécommande minimaliste ! Seulement .... les menus "à la ipod" sont adaptés pour une roue .... donc .... si Apple proposait un iPod infrarouge ... qui pourait servir de télécomande ..... bref piloter frontrow avec la roue de notre cher iPod ... ce serait génial


----------



## chroukin (19 Mars 2006)

Ouais, encore un autre modèle d'iPod qui rendrait le tout dernier encore obsolète...

Je préconise plutôt un adaptateur Blutooth ou irDa qui se brancherait dessus, ce serait plus intelligent.


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Mars 2006)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un mac Mini sous intel .... et je goûte à la joie de frontrow et de sa télécommande minimaliste ! Seulement .... les menus "à la ipod" sont adaptés pour une roue .... donc .... si Apple proposait un iPod infrarouge ... qui pourait servir de télécomande ..... bref piloter frontrow avec la roue de notre cher iPod ... ce serait génial



C'est pas tout à fait ce que tu cherches mais il y a de l'idée ..
http://www.geeek.org/2005/09/24/170-ipod-hack-transformer-son-ipod-en-telecommande-universelle


----------



## Caster (20 Mars 2006)

en tout cas ... je trouve qu'une telle fonction apporterait beaucoup et mettrai encor plus l'Ipod au centre de la vie numérique.


----------



## jojoleretour (20 Mars 2006)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas ... je trouve qu'une telle fonction apporterait beaucoup et mettrai encor plus l'Ipod au centre de la vie numérique.




ça ne servirait à rien beaucoup d'acheteurs d'ipod sont des pcistes!!! :rateau:


----------



## chroukin (20 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> ça ne servrai a rien beaucoup d'acheteur d'ipod sont des pcistes!!! :rateau:


Je vois AUCUN rapport :mouais:

Une télécommande pour ta TV, que tu aies un PC ou un Mac ça change rien je crois...


----------



## jojoleretour (20 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Je vois AUCUN rapport :mouais:
> 
> Une télécommande pour ta TV, que tu aies un PC ou un Mac ça change rien je crois...




Perso une telecommande a une vie disons mouvmenté  alors un pauvre ipod qui se raye (trop) facilement, serai vite "peté" si on l'utilisé comme une telecommande:rateau:


----------



## chroukin (20 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Perso une telecommande a une vie disons mouvmenté  alors un pauvre ipod qui se raye (trop) facilement, serai vite "peté" si on l'utilisé comme une telecommande:rateau:


OK, mais le rapport entre les PCistes et la fragilité de l'iPod


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> OK, mais le rapport entre les PCistes et la fragilité de l'iPod



Ben, ils ont l'habitude des appareils qu se déglinguent facilement.


----------



## chroukin (21 Mars 2006)

Ha ben là je vois mieux le rapport


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ha ben là je vois mieux le rapport




 tu comprends mieux pourquoi maintenant le systeme d'exploitation de m$ c'est windows (=fenetre) car on s'enerve dessus enfin sur le pauvre pc


----------



## belzebuth (24 Mars 2006)

moi je verrais bien un nouveau produit apple : iMedia.

ça serait un produit de la taille d'un ipod video, mais 3 fois plus fin. Il ne comprendrait pas de disque dur, mais seulement le wifi et te permettrait de commander depuis n'importe ou dans la maison la musique que tu veux entendre, ou les photos ou les films que tu veux voir. 

par exemple, tu est dans ta ciusine, tu navigue dans ton iMedia comme dans un ipod (sauf que ta musique reste sur ton mac), tu sélectionnes ce que tu veux écouter, et hop, c'est transmis vers la chaine la plus proche. pareil pour les photos ou vidéo, via une TV.  etc...

on aurait le iMedia couplé avec 3 bornes iTunes Express et une borne MovieExpress. le tout pour 600$ environ.

ça pourrait être pas mal du tout...


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Mars 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> moi je verrais bien un nouveau produit apple : iMedia.
> 
> ça serait un produit de la taille d'un ipod video, mais 3 fois plus fin. Il ne comprendrait pas de disque dur, mais seulement le wifi et te permettrait de commander depuis n'importe ou dans la maison la musique que tu veux entendre, ou les photos ou les films que tu veux voir.
> 
> ...




600$ elitiste va  Desolé ais trop cher et j'en vois pas l'utilité moi j'ai une telcommande (sans fil) pour mon mini et cela marche tres bien pour seulement 30 euro!!


----------



## chroukin (25 Mars 2006)

C'est une bonne idée, si le prix inclut les bornes airport express et tout le bazar 

En fait ce serait une télécommande avec un écran LCD dessus (voire tactile aussi :love: ). Je trouve le concept très bon, si en plus il permet aussi de commander les volets roulants de la maison etc.... (une télécommande que l'on pourrait mettre à jour et synchroniser avec des appareils dans toute la maison, un vrai truc de domotique )


----------



## CLAY (25 Mars 2006)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un mac Mini sous intel .... et je goûte à la joie de frontrow et de sa télécommande minimaliste ! Seulement .... les menus "à la ipod" sont adaptés pour une roue .... donc .... si Apple proposait un iPod infrarouge ... qui pourait servir de télécomande ..... bref piloter frontrow avec la roue de notre cher iPod ... ce serait génial




Ne rêves pas trop, apple a le quasi monopole, vont pas s' fouler plus!  crois moi


----------



## CLAY (25 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bonne idée, si le prix inclut les bornes airport express et tout le bazar
> 
> En fait ce serait une télécommande avec un écran LCD dessus (voire tactile aussi :love: ). Je trouve le concept très bon, si en plus il permet aussi de commander les volets roulants de la maison etc.... (une télécommande que l'on pourrait mettre à jour et synchroniser avec des appareils dans toute la maison, un vrai truc de domotique )



Qui fait le café, bien sûr !


----------



## jojoleretour (25 Mars 2006)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> Qui fait le café, bien sûr !




et les croissants


----------



## CLAY (25 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> et les croissants



C' est plus compliqué...demandes a philips , peut-etre


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2006)

Les croissants, après, on a les doigts gras : pour l'écran tactile, c'est moyen. Tenter plutôt du côté des biscottes ...


----------



## chroukin (25 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Les croissants, après, on a les doigts gras : pour l'écran tactile, c'est moyen. Tenter plutôt du côté des biscottes ...


Excellent 


Sinon, ce que je disais plus haut n'est pas impossible (bon c'est pas pour tout de suite la maison pilotée à la télécommande, mais le coup de l'écran tactile ça peut être pas mal pour contrôler la musique, les vidéos, etc. (et la cafetière pour les gourmands )


----------



## Caster (26 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Les croissants, après, on a les doigts gras : pour l'écran tactile, c'est moyen. Tenter plutôt du côté des biscottes ...



non ça fait des miettes qui risquent de rayer l'écran


----------



## chroukin (26 Mars 2006)

J'aimerais bien une télécommande à hologramme... comme ça tu sélectionnes les pièces de ta maison en 3D et tout :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Mars 2006)

Mon rêve à moi .... une télécommande sans télécommande ...


----------



## CLAY (26 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mon rêve à moi .... une télécommande sans télécommande ...




le contrôle par la pensée, à piocher..............


----------



## Caster (26 Mars 2006)

de toutes façons, il faudra bien qu'Apple face évoluer sa télécommande .... car hyper simple : OK  ... mais trop limitée. Par contre certainement pas chère à produire alors qu'une autre avec une roulette coûterait de trop ! 

Par contre un iPod avec juste un port infrarouge ou BT ... pourrait faire des ravages ...... et piloter FrontRow d'une manière parfaite


----------



## chroukin (27 Mars 2006)

Franchement, une télécommande qui se vendrait aussi à part ça serait le top, et ça fonctionnerait du tonnerre en bluetooth pour Apple. C'est peut-être la surprise pour leur anniversaire


----------



## Ycare (27 Mars 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> moi je verrais bien un nouveau produit apple : iMedia.
> 
> ça serait un produit de la taille d'un ipod video, mais 3 fois plus fin. Il ne comprendrait pas de disque dur, mais seulement le wifi et te permettrait de commander depuis n'importe ou dans la maison la musique que tu veux entendre, ou les photos ou les films que tu veux voir.
> 
> ...



Et Apple réinvente Bang & Olufsen.

Le principe de l'électronique de la maison centralisé avec une commande existe déjà depuis longtemps, et design qui plus est. Par contre très cher.

Tu veux une télécommande qui dirige le magnéto, la télé, ta chaine hifi, la lumière, la parabolle et même ton grille pain, tout ça avec "que" quelques touches et manère conviviale et synchro, no soucy, tu vas chez Bang & Olufsen et tu t'endettes à vie


----------



## chroukin (27 Mars 2006)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Et Apple réinvente Bang & Olufsen.
> 
> Le principe de l'électronique de la maison centralisé avec une commande existe déjà depuis longtemps, et design qui plus est. Par contre très cher.
> 
> Tu veux une télécommande qui dirige le magnéto, la télé, ta chaine hifi, la lumière, la parabolle et même ton grille pain, tout ça avec "que" quelques touches et manère conviviale et synchro, no soucy, tu vas chez Bang & Olufsen et tu t'endettes à vie


C'est vrai qu'ils ont du matos de fou là bas 

Mais bon, 15000 dollars pour un kit d'enceintes c'est pas donné


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'ils ont du matos de fou là bas
> 
> Mais bon, 15000 dollars pour un kit d'enceintes c'est pas donné












Quand on pense que souvent elles finissent dans une pièce carellée ou noyée de rideaux et cie ... quel gâchis ... d'argent!


----------



## iBapt (29 Juin 2006)

B&o a des produits accessibles, comme la BeoLab 4:
http://www.bang-olufsen.com/web2/systems/product.asp?section=systems&sub=ls&prodid=565

Avec un Mac, ça permet de piloter iTunes avec la télécommande. Et ça fait économiser une chaîne HiFi B&o, c'est déjà ça...
Sinon je vous recommande la BeoLab 5:
http://www.bang-olufsen.com/web2/systems/product.asp?section=systems&sub=ls&prodid=544  

Sinon les personnes qui disent que B&o c'est que du design, ça me fait penser aux Pcistes qui disent qu'Apple, c'est que le Look...
Allez faire un tour par là:
http://www.bang-olufsen.com/web2/factorytour/default.asp?section=competences&sub=ft
C'est vraiment de l'orfèvrerie, digne des plus belles mécaniques Suisses


----------

